# Fuse Box under the hood



## jamonelee87 (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone know the map to the fuse box under the hood? i know the one under the change holder has a little map so i know what goes where but, the one under the hood doesnt. i dont have my manual so i cant check oh, i have a nissan sentra 2002 gxe so that might help you help me. thanks.


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

take off the cover to the fuse box and flip it over, it has it on the inside of the cover,not a sticker like the one on the interior but it has an imprint in the plastic with all the info you need, well on mine at least, yours might be different but i drive an 02 spec v so it should be pretty close


----------



## jamonelee87 (Apr 24, 2007)

*not there*

yeah, mine is definately not spec v. haha. i saw you're car and wanted to crash mine just to get a new one! but i look and its not there. not sure i looked hard enought but ill check again. thanks for the info though


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

i have the service manual for the 2002 sentra but it goes by engine, so if you tell me what engine you have i can either tell you the diagram you need or try to post pics, its either the GA16DE or the QG18DE,let me me know and i can give you more info.


----------

